# iPhone protective case



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## vinnievega (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice how much?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool stuff. They oughta wrap power tools and such with it. Imagine how light they could make them!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd like to wrap my ex in that stuff and push her off the building. The sheer terror she would experience in the three seconds before hitting the ground would be worth any penalty.:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Oakley is the ONLY real protector!!!!




















http://www.oakley.com/catalog/products/iphone-case-v-2


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Oakley is the ONLY real protector!!!!
> http://www.oakley.com/catalog/products/iphone-case-v-2


I use and abuse the OtterBox with much product satisfaction.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> I use and abuse the OtterBox with much product satisfaction.



Oh!!!

No doubt!!! Fort Knox of protective devices!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> I use and abuse the OtterBox with much product satisfaction.


I watched the vid for that. Doesn't look too bulky. Any ideas on the water resistance? Such as heavy downpour or working in a sprinkler field?


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

n/m



otterbox said:


> Water Protection - Not tested or recommended for
> water protection


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

It can take rain drops but not off of the roof at the drip edge.


----------



## mark2803 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing some of those look Great


----------

